# ceiling light will not work



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

proenna said:


> i have a ceiling light that will not work there is power going to it what else can it be



Light bulb?


----------



## proenna (Jan 13, 2008)

no not the light bulb, there are two ceiling light and extractor fan not working all have power going to them


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_ Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

